# Drew goes to Basic/ Wedding Pics



## ApriliaRufo (May 2, 2008)

Haven't received my BASIC deployment date yet, but I'm headed in on Wednesday to receive my BASIC dates and my 13week training at tech school for SFS. 

OFF WE GO, INTO THE WILD BLUE YONDER...


----------



## DZLife (May 2, 2008)

SFS?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 2, 2008)

Security Forces. USAF


----------



## VARNYARD (May 2, 2008)

Man you are busy, are you still getting married too?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 2, 2008)

I was married on April 26th. Currently enjoying being married and preparing for BASIC and tech school. To be in SFS I have to go to the USAF college for 6 months so it should be fun.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 2, 2008)

Awesome Drew, congrats!!

As for the basic training, I wish you the best with that. Sounds like fun if I was yonger...


----------



## dorton (May 2, 2008)

congrats, sounds like a good route to go.


----------



## angelrose (May 3, 2008)

Congrats Drew ! on your marriage and SFS.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 3, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> I was married on April 26th.


Congrats! Where's the pics??!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 4, 2008)




----------



## KoreanDeathKid (May 4, 2008)

CONGRATS :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (May 4, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


>





ApriliaRufo said:


> LOL, you would be confused. I'm the village hillbilly.



Doesn't look like the village hillbilly anymore!!!

Congrats on the new life!!!


----------



## Mike (May 4, 2008)

CONGRATS!


----------



## DZLife (May 5, 2008)

Man, you're gonna be a busy guy...good luck!


----------

